# If you received R30k to spend on vaping



## Silver (26/12/18)

*What would you buy if you received a R30k gift to spend on vaping?*

Think of it as a voucher of sorts - you can spend it on any vape gear from anywhere.

Would you splurge on something very expensive and get one of those sought after high end mods?
Would you buy some flavour RDAs? Or several of the great current RTAs
A fantastic classy pipe?
Or enough DIY ingredients to mix up a storm for 2019?

Is there something you have your eye on that you know you want but its not an absolute need? Would this type of gift make you go out and get it?

How would you treat yourself?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

I would probably use it to buy the following:

An awesome regulated squonker - just not sure what - maybe that Spade 
Perhaps a Skyfall RDA - why not?
Probably a blue Dani mod that takes 21700 batts
Several custom coils for my various atties
Probably some wick - a restock of some wicks that I use frequently - and some TFC/TFC Elite
I would stock up on some Vapour Mountain juices that would last me most of 2019
And the rest I would keep to buy whatever great local juices that catch my eye.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/12/18)

Juice juice juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/12/18)

I'd pay someone to mix my DIY juice and take care of my pit stops

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10 (26/12/18)

Solar Storm
Sva Kimaster 
Skyfall
Narca
Another Dvarw and new Flave

Dont think ill have any changed left over

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Solar Storm
> Sva Kimaster
> Skyfall
> Narca
> ...



Was also tempted to put the Flave on my list @jm10 
Have you had one? If so how does it compare to say the Hadaly?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905 (26/12/18)

Wow,R30k seems so much but so little!

I will definitely invest in a Kryptek Ice Bolt,or any Ice Bolt!

Definitely a Flave Ti again,miss mine a lot.

Would love getting a nickel Hex for my Reload RTA and a Black Hex for my Goon 25,last but not least,Dvarw DL for the Paranormal.

I should have some change left for enough juice to last a while.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/18)

Another Solar Storm
Another Skyfall RDA
4 litres of Red Pill
4 x Bottles of Mavaton X cotton

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (26/12/18)

Silver said:


> Was also tempted to put the Flave on my list @jm10
> Have you had one? If so how does it compare to say the Hadaly?



Yes i still have one @Silver, personal preference here but i find it better suited to me than the Hadaly if built correctly, i prefer the airflow on the Flave as its more restrictive on my type of builds.

But when i said Flave what i should of said was Gold Flave 22 i also believe there is something new coming from Alliancetech mid next year, cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (26/12/18)

Will get my Reo and authentic Billet Box. And the necessary accessories. That should cover it mostly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (26/12/18)

Flave 22 Evo - in titanium.
Flave 22 Evo - in black cerakote. 
Maybe a Dani 21700.
Something custom stab/juma, dna 250c and dual battery. 
Lots of Liquid Crystal
Lots of Snap Remix - Apple Raspberry 
200 bags of Royal Wick, so I never run out again.

Think the money's gone already. I need to phone a friend.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/12/18)

I would pay ruthless r30k to give me the recipe for apple caramel drop... miss that juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vix (26/12/18)

Wow the possibilities are endless

First and my number 1 would be a Manciata DNA 75c 18650 mod from MK mods
Another Dvarw DL
A Flave 22 for all those Custards I like so much
Juice more Juice and again Juice
A big box of Lost Vape Orion pods

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (26/12/18)

a limelight, a skyfall rda, a citadel rda

the rest will give to you guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (26/12/18)

I'd just bank it and spend it on DIY supplies over time. If I absolutely had to spend it all in one go, I'd probably get another dual cell 200W mod, a Smoant or VooPoo or somesuch, I'm not really fussed. As long as it puts out 25-40W when I push the button, it's all good. Then I'd get a decent dripper and a couple of batts, maybe an updated battery charger that can take 21700s as my aging Nitecore can't, and finally some wire and cotton supplies. With the +/- R26k that was left over, I'd log into Blck and see to my First Rule problem. Although you just know that even with that, First Rule is still going to apply. The struggle is real, smh.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (26/12/18)

I would firstly pay some dues' then use the balance to open a vape shop

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I would firstly pay some dues' then use the balance to open a vape shop


Obviously half of said vape shop would be for personal requirements

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KB_314 (26/12/18)

Silver said:


> I would probably use it to buy the following:
> 
> An awesome regulated squonker - just not sure what - maybe that Spade
> Perhaps a Skyfall RDA - why not?
> ...


Haven't spent much time on the forum over the past couple of months - already I'm lost - barely understood a word of what you said! Lot's of Googling coming up tonight. Remember when Reo's dominated the forum  Feeling old

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

A fantastic classy pipe!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (26/12/18)

Wait, what? Are you going to give me a R30k voucher ? 

On that subject, i'm envious of @RenaldoRheeder's red Spade, it's so beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (26/12/18)

Solar storm
Gold BB
Red Pill one shots with the change.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/12/18)

I will hire someone to do my builds and DIY

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

Took a bit of thinking, but if somebody else was paying

Another Pico 25
2x Pico 21700’s
2x Siren 2’s
1x Skyfall rda
Some batteries, charger and enough diy supplies to test some new recipies and to keep me going with my adv’s. You can only mix and vape so much.
Couple of my favourite shop juices.
Whatever is left over I would use to spread some of that goodwill around.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/18)

I would really struggle to spend R 30K on vape gear.

I now squonk 90 % of the time on single battery mods (mech, semi-mech and regulated). I have 10 of them. 

They all have their pros and cons but I use all of them, some more than others. IMO the Topside is the best mod in this category (including high end). I haven't bought one yet because I recently won the TVL/Revenant Delta Kit which seems to have an even easier filling system plus push to squonk. When it arrives I will decide if it is all that has been promised. If not, I will get a Topside. If the Delta is great I may get the new Topside Dual which is rumoured to be coming soon.

I have all the RDAs I need or want so nothing to spend there.

Like @RichJB I may splurge a bit on concentrates but I am not a mixologist and I don't need or want tons of concentrates.

If the R 30K came with the condition that I had to spend it now I would obviously not look a gift horse in the mouth, but I would struggle to spend it. I would buy more batteries, drip tips, wire, wick, tools, concentrates, nic, stands etc. If there is any high-end gear out there that is demonstrably "better" I would perhaps spend it on that, but I don't know of one that exists in my category of mods.

I may be boring but that's just the way I see it. Come to think of it, perhaps @Faiyaz Cheulkar has the best solution.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (27/12/18)

If I was forced to spend it on vape stuff. 

Let me just say that “Blck Vapour” would be very glad to see me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would really struggle to spend R 30K on vape gear.
> 
> I now squonk 90 % of the time on single battery mods (mech, semi-mech and regulated). I have 10 of them.
> 
> ...


 Feel the same, maybe just get an extra squonker. Think I will buy all that money worth of Topside or Pulse squonkers and then sell them, they seem to have the best secondhand value of most of the mods

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (27/12/18)

Some full setups, including backups and juice, to PIF to smokers, committed to kick the stinky habit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (27/12/18)

Alex said:


> If I was forced to spend it on vape stuff.
> 
> Let me just say that “Blck Vapour” would be very glad to see me.


Ditto. I'll spend it all on on that. Lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

Lol @Silver are you offering?

I would get myself the Druga Foxy and nice RDA, and most probably open up my own vape shop

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

30k to spend 

Mods

1. Spade DNA 75c 21700
2. limelight freehand gloom
3. Triade 250c

Tanks

1. Juggerknot Mini
2. Gas mod GR. 1

May need more money to buy juice, coils and batteries.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/18)

I would buy a cnc lathe and milling machine and start making mods and atties. R30k may not cover it though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Raindance said:


> I would buy a cnc lathe and milling machine and start making mods and atties. R30k may not cover it though.
> 
> Regards


ok you can have my 30 as well but you'll have to take me as partner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Raindance said:


> I would buy a cnc lathe and milling machine and start making mods and atties. R30k may not cover it though.
> 
> Regards


I'm in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I'm in


Appointing myself as head of Design and Quality Assurance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

